# Weekend ice breaker



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t even get my first coffee run down my neck this AM. Beautiful day down here in the hills. Guy showed up to trade me out of a Marlin M60 22/ Bushnell scope. I’m happy to report he got the job done.
I got a rusty ol’ S&W K38. Isn’t as bad as it looks. The left side had fine rust all down side of barrel from the cheap leather holster it had been stored in. Already put Tranny fluid and 4/0 steel wool to it. No pitting just took the blue on barrel about 3” worth. Not a crème puff but it will do.I will put extra dime in the plate in morning.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Will you touch up the bluing yourself or send it out, I used some Vans cold bluing a few weeks ago and it turned out nice


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

fireline said:


> Will you touch up the bluing yourself or send it out, I used some Vans cold bluing a few weeks ago and it turned out nice


If I do anything it will be DIY. I have a large selection of cold blue. Different ones work better on certain guns. It cost a good bit to have a gun professionally hot blued. Bluing is all in the prep. I have never hot blued. I did my own polishing and got a break from Gunsmith we dealt with since I was a kid. He passed a few years back so probably won’t have anything blued.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice trade. Even in that condition you did amazing on what you got. Original grips plus a 6” barrel great job


----------

